
Fuel Fix » New data show ‘meteoric’ rise of Texas oil - tocomment
http://fuelfix.com/blog/2013/12/03/new-data-shows-meteoric-rise-of-texas-oil/
======
drpgq
I wish Oildrum.com was still around. They would probably point out that these
gains aren't that sustainable as the wells have relatively large drop off
rates.

~~~
tocomment
Where did the increase come from? Is it fraking or technology related?

~~~
drpgq
Increased use of fracking technology. These wells do tend to produce a lot
initially and then rapidly drop off compared to conventional wells so where
Texas will be in five years is an interesting question.

